# RIP Dego



## SFStephens (Mar 7, 2010)

My male Presa Canario was shot and killed this evening. He was a great dog and loved member of our family.  Shot and killed by a lady because he looked mean. He wouldn't hurt a fly.  He will be missed.


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, have the police been called? People can't just kill your pet....


----------



## ch035 (Mar 7, 2010)

woa man im sorry for your loss, i hope that lady does jail time and pays you a ton of money... if you dont burn her house down first


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 7, 2010)

Dadgum Shane  I hate to hear this....aint much I can say, too much E.R.P. 

 My prayers and thoughts go out to yall  RIP Dego


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Was he in her yard? Or yours? Were the cops called? Sorry to hear about that..........:-(


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 7, 2010)

There isn't much I can do. He wandered into her yard and she thought he wad going to hurt her ankle-biter she had chained in her front yard. All she had to do was call him and the worst that would've happened would've been a little slobber on her pants. Instead she shot him just above the tail as he ran off.  Bad thing is she left him laying there in her yard while I drove by numerous times calling out for him. Only reason I found him was he drug himself all the way to the road where I could see him.  She was sitting on her front porch the whole time and never said a word, not even while I was trying to find a way to get him into my truck.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 7, 2010)

Shane that is awful ... I'm so sorry to hear that!!


----------



## ch035 (Mar 8, 2010)

even if the dog was in her yard you cant just shoot it in your neighborhood. you cant discharge a firearm near a home, if he wasnt deep into a ladys property i would say you have a case and should pursue it. Just because he is a corso doesnt make it ok to pull the trigger. she must be held acountable fo her actions.


----------



## TPK (Mar 9, 2010)

Three things..

SUE SUE SUE.  That is against the law.  I freakin hate these idiots who think all these darn breeds are soo vicious.  these people who use these dogs for the wrong thing.  

Keep him in your heart always, thats how you can help fight it.  In the meantime, sue her stupid 

God Bless and with DEEP regards,
Kasey and Jay


----------



## bobman (Mar 9, 2010)

In Ga all you need to say in court is you were fearing the dog would bite and you are legally able to shoot it


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 9, 2010)

Im sorry to hear about your dog, but i would be hopeing that ankle biter of hers somehow made it onto your property as it would be splat time.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 9, 2010)

*If her house is inside a subdivision or city limits*

then she cannot discharge a gun... If she did, get the police involved and sue her.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 9, 2010)

Someone shot my dog with a pellet gun. We were lucky it only grazed her lung and shes still with us today. The only reason the guy didnt get charged was because we couldnt prove who did it. The police went to their house and the dad answered the door and said he was the only one who lived there and hed been playing video games and didnt hear a thing 

If the police do get called they are going to need proof that lady shot it. I guess they could pull the bullet from the dog and match it to her gun. Then I guess you could ask her to prove the dog was ever really on her property..
It would probly end up going back and forth for a very long time.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 9, 2010)

Rich Kaminski said:


> then she cannot discharge a gun... If she did, get the police involved and sue her.



Unless in "self defense"....which is what i assume she is pleading.


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. She admitted to shooting him but said she didn't mean to hit him, guess that's why she fired six or seven times. Said she was defending her dog, yet her dog didn't have a scratch on it. There's not a jury that would find her guilty or at fault though because of how big he was. He was the best dog I've owned, and I hope she gets hers someday. Wish I wasn't a cop so I could make sure she did.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

i dont want to make you have anger but if someon ever shot  any of my dads dogs MAN or WOMEN he would beat the carp out of them 
im really sorry i was wanting to buy a pup from you this just makes me angry


----------



## K80 (Mar 14, 2010)

I hate to hear that about your dog.  I don't really blame the woman for what she did because she couldn't wait until the dog attacked her or her pet to shoot because then it would have been to late as big as he is.  Now the part about her not letting you know he was in her yard shot while you were looking for him is a sign of SCUM.  

Not long ago our St Bernard got loose and we couldn't find her anywhere.  We had accepted the fact that she was probably shot because someone was scared of her size.  Luckly she wound up in a pic in the paper from where kids in alternative school helped out at the pound.(they had our info and description of her and didn't call)  If she wouldn't have showed up I wouldn't have blamed anyone for doing what they thought was right for their family.  I've come close to doing the same to two dogs down the road from me but so far they haven't given me enough reason to yet. 

For those of you talking about what you'd do if someone shot your dog, you need to keep it in your yard.  If a dog is in my yard and I feel it is unsafe for my family I'll do what is needed to make them safe as should anyone else.


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 15, 2010)

Shoot first and figure it out later......that's what I like to hear


----------



## K80 (Mar 15, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Shoot first and figure it out later......that's what I like to hear



Like I said, I'm sorry to hear what happened.  The lady is scum for not telling you he was in her yard while you were looking for him.  With that said, was she supposed to wait until he attacked her dog before shooting?  If she would have her dog would be dead.  How was she to know Dego wasn't as mean and vicious as he looks?  Like I said I was in your shoes for two weeks before a pic of our dog showed up in the paper.  During that two weeks we were sure she was shot and the wife nor I would have harbored any hard feelings towards someone for doing what they thought was right.

It is good to hear that he may have bred your other dog.  I hope that he did and yall will get a Dego Jr out of the litter.


----------



## davidb1985 (Mar 16, 2010)

sprinkle rat poison where her dog walks lol, sorry to hear about your dog thats horrible


----------



## plottman25 (Mar 16, 2010)

ch035 said:


> even if the dog was in her yard you cant just shoot it in your neighborhood. you cant discharge a firearm near a home, if he wasnt deep into a ladys property i would say you have a case and should pursue it. Just because he is a corso doesnt make it ok to pull the trigger. she must be held acountable fo her actions.



Sorry, but yes you can, we had dogs killing our chickens called to local pd and they said shot on sight.  I feel bad for the dog for getting killed but thats a chance you take when you dont keep them put up.  
Thats why i try not hunt anywhere near houses or hwys.
and that was pickens county that said to shot them.
But thats if they are doing harm to personal property only.
Not just wandering thru.
I hate to hear about the dog.


----------



## ch035 (Mar 16, 2010)

just because someone who answers the phone at the police station gives you the ok to shoot something doesnt make it legal man. not to knock LEO, but depending on who answers the phone you may have a different answer on that. it is illegal to discharge a firearm near a road or a house regardless of what breed dog you are shooting at


----------



## ch035 (Mar 16, 2010)

it is also very dangerous just to fire a gun in the air several times, no telling where a bullet will wind up... there is no arguing that


----------



## Mackey (Mar 17, 2010)

TPK said:


> Three things..
> 
> SUE SUE SUE.  That is against the law.  I freakin hate these idiots who think all these darn breeds are soo vicious.  these people who use these dogs for the wrong thing.
> 
> ...



Get the Humane Society involved, win, loose or draw they have deep pockets, and can make her life miserable. just my.02.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 17, 2010)

That sucks. I can promise anyone who laid a finger on my dog would get my size 12 Dan Post upside their head.


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda (Mar 17, 2010)

This is a BAD thing that this lady has done. She is in her rights though, Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. Her little dog should in no way be hurt because of what she did. A mean sprit this lady has, has probably done enough to her own little dog. If she is so concerned about the safty of her dog then she should not chain it up in her front yard. So stupid on her part.


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dog that's got to tough to stomach.


----------



## mattellis2 (Mar 17, 2010)

davidb1985 said:


> sprinkle rat poison where her dog walks lol, sorry to hear about your dog thats horrible



good way to ruin his career as a leo if he is caught/it can be proved.  that is an idiotic, emotionally driven statement.



Jerry L. Lyda said:


> This is a BAD thing that this lady has done. She is in her rights though, Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. Her little dog should in no way be hurt because of what she did. A mean sprit this lady has, has probably done enough to her own little dog. If she is so concerned about the safty of her dog then she should not chain it up in her front yard. So stupid on her part.



yeah, darn that lady doing what she wants on her own property with her own animal.  she is definitely at fault for having _her_ dog in _her_ front yard.  

OP, i am sorry about your pup.  i personally don't care for canes, presas or any of the other big molossers, but to each their own.  i am kind of in the same situation.  my bloodhound burrowed under the fence early this afternoon and has been gone about 7 hours now.  i hope it turns out better than your situation.

-matt


----------



## Dreamer69 (Mar 17, 2010)

SFStephens, sorry to hear about your dog. All other post on here there is one thing I need to say.. Dogs cant read posted signs or know their boundaries.. Folks just need to show some heart and respect for others loved ones PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 18, 2010)

Dreamer69 said:


> SFStephens, sorry to hear about your dog. All other post on here there is one thing I need to say.. Dogs cant read posted signs or know their boundaries.. Folks just need to show some heart and respect for others loved ones PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My thoughts exactly. I live in the country where there isn't a neighborhood and most folks around here let their dogs run free. Its common for dogs to wander through my property or come sniffing around the house. I would never shoot these animals. They're just doing what dogs do. Had my dog been a lab or GSP, he wouldn't have been shot, and that ignorance is what ticks me off. He was completely obedience/personal protection trained and an awesome family dog. He wouldn't bite a biscuit unless you put a bite sleeve on it.  I have never and will never own a dog that is aggressive. I would've trusted him around anyone or any animal. For him to die like that was ridiculous and hopefully she will get what she so richly deserves.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry for you loss.  Prayers sent.


----------



## K80 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dreamer69 said:


> SFStephens, sorry to hear about your dog. All other post on here there is one thing I need to say.. Dogs cant read posted signs or know their boundaries.. Folks just need to show some heart and respect for others loved ones PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I haven't seen anyone be disrespectful to SFStephens, to the contrary everyone has been sympathetic to the loss of his dog.


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 20, 2010)

She sounds like an idiot, hope she has not been able to pollute the gene pool.  A coyote may make a meal of her ankle biter if she leaves it chained up.  I hope you sue her, or sic the law on her, or all of the above.  She deserves a Dego Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in the mailbox at the least!


----------



## red dragon (Mar 22, 2010)

ch035 said:


> just because someone who answers the phone at the police station gives you the ok to shoot something doesnt make it legal man. not to knock LEO, but depending on who answers the phone you may have a different answer on that. it is illegal to discharge a firearm near a road or a house regardless of what breed dog you are shooting at



how can you guys say its illegal to discharge a firearm close to a house or road thats like someone robbing your house and you saying ohh crap i cant shoot bc you can discharge a firearm next to a house but instead of a burglar its a dog


----------



## MERCing (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, so many soo sue happy..... 

SFStephens, I'm sorry to hear about your dog. 
I know that would be a tough pill for me to swalllow but in a case like this, I would consider it my fault and blame myself. Correct, dogs can't read so it's up to us to do it for them.

  What bothers me is that she was just protecting her dog/pet. 
  Personnally, if a strange(especially a big one) dog came into my yard and I thought it was going to hurt/kill one of my pets/dogs that is in my yard, I would do the same thing she did without hesitation.

 Right or wrong, in a similar scenerio, I'm going to protect my 4 legged kids with whatever means I have available and to whatever extent that it takes, period.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 23, 2010)

most dogs will run at the sound of a gun shot unless they are a trained hunting dog -- I've had BIG dogs go for my beagles and a couple of 40 cal. rounds in the ground solved the issue--- animal cruelty charges sound reasonable- call the cops make her pay


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 24, 2010)

honestly if i am going to discharge a firearm it will be to stop the could be attack, i would never fire into the ground as a warning. but either way this sucks


----------



## pamh30643 (Mar 24, 2010)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I can't see how she can be defended. Now don't get me wrong, if a large dog wandered into my yard and showed any signs of aggression towards any of my animals I can't say the outcome would be any different, but if the animal was just there I'd just let him be. I have an American Bulldog and although I keep him confined accidents do happen. He is the sweetest dog you will ever meet, but I agree that his looks can be intimidating. Still, it would not justify being killed. And oh would someone regret their decision if they did! It's just downright cold hearted to do something like this unless he showed signs of aggression. I live in the country too and this happens all too often. I have scared away more dogs than I could count since I have lived here but I wouldn't dream of killing one unless there was an apparent danger. Apparent danger does not consist of a dog roaming your property. No, she shouldn't have just waited until the dog harmed her little dog, but given that he showed no signs of aggression and she apparently had the gun in her hand, she could have carefully observed while trying to scare him off and shot if there was any sign of danger. Regardless, you will get different opinions from one law enforcement officer to the next on wether or not this is legal. BUT there is a such thing as animal cruelty, and I'd fight with every fiber of my being to stick it to her!


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 28, 2010)

yes please keep us updated!


----------



## DonArkie (Apr 1, 2010)

man, that stinks. some people work real hard on making others miserable. really sorry about your dog. the has alot sick people and to kill someones  family pet


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.  I don't believe in shooting dogs and would not shoot one unless my life or someone else's depended on it literally.  In your case, it sounds like the lady just wanted to be an #$%&@! about it.  As a bully breed owner, I know how the bully/bad dog stigma can be also.

Like someone mentioned earlier.. dogs can't read and don't know property lines.  Dogs are dogs.  I don't mind one passing through occasionally peeing on the tires or what have you.  As long as they aren't bothering anything, who cares!

Now if the dog was making a nuisance out of itself or causing trouble, I prefer to go to the owners and at least give them the opportunity to do something.  That's what I would want if the shoe were on the other foot.

Hence one time one of my bulldogs got loose and chewed up my Aunt's outdoor Christmas lights.  I still don't know how he managed not to get shocked, but anyways...  I went and bought her a new set and everybody was happy!

When I was growing up, everybody let their dogs run loose.  Now, I am grown and married and live in the same area, but there are a lot more people about.  My yards are fenced in both for our dog's own protection and so they won't be running all over everyone else.

May be you ought to have a talk with this woman.  Shooting a dog just because it looks mean is no excuse!  At the least, she owes you a HUGE apology and in truth, she owes you a lot more!  She KNOWS your dog was not really threatening her or her dog.  She just wanted to be a jerk about it!

Believe me I understand cause we have the same kind of people in our neighborhood and the sad thing is most are related to me.  One of my cousin's let's their labs run loose all the time, yet they want to shoot any other dog that set's foot in their yard.  They shot and killed another cousin's lab that lives directly across the road from them.  There was absolutely no reason for them to do so.  The dog they shot was an old dog that never bothered anything.  He was shot simply because he walked through their yard!


----------



## Badgirl101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Im sorry about your dog. Why would you shoot someone eles dog just because it looks mean??? People are crazy.


----------



## Cam (Apr 18, 2010)

Two roaming dogs (pitbull mixes) killed 2 of my friend's beagles when we were out rabbit hunting on private property. Both beagles died at the vet. Result: huge vet bill!
We did NOT shoot the 2 pits but did not want to catch them, because these dogs were about to attack my buddy when he kicked a pit off of one of his dogs. Don't know who these dogs belong to. 
My buddy reported it to animal control. They told him to just shoot the dogs next time....   
I can guarantee you that I will follow up on that advice, because this all happened within a couple of minutes (no exaggeration!!). 

I am sure those 2 pits are also the world's most loving dogs to their owner, but what about my buddy's 2 dead dogs? What about the vet bill?

I am terribly sorry for your loss, but you cannot say with certainty that your dog 'never hurt a fly' if you are not with him ALL THE TIME. 
ANY dog without human supervision will get in some kind of trouble at some point in time!


----------

